# Roof Racks vs Hitch racks?



## PCRover (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been looking at Bike racks and can't figure out why anyone would use a roof rack if they have a hitch on there vehicle. Why struggle with getting the bike on top of the vehicle when you can just plop it into a hitch rack and be off. I am not bashing Roof Racks, just curious if there is a compelling reason I am missing when it comes to using a Roof Rack.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm with you. Hitch offers better fuel economy, less wind noise, no chance of clotheslining your bikes, ease of use, etc... It may even be cheaper to purchase (UHaul hitch + Allen rack < $250 in my case).


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't have a choise between roof and trailer as when I bought the Car (mazda protege 5) the dealership installed a fricken class 1 hiddin hitch which can support 200 lbs max ( I never realised until a year later). 

When I was looking at getting a new rack I was informed that the Thule and Yakima's would count as over the weight limit as the rack weighs 60 then you add 2 bikes which are not directly over the hitch so they may weigh 25 lbs but are putting the stress of 50 on the hitch. 

So to say that I was happy about having to get a roof rack is not totally right however having owned it for a year I like it alot as the car is not to high up and I am not worried about someone rear ending me and taking my bike out in the process.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd rather have a roof rack on a small car than a hitch. The weight on a hitch rack is likely to compress the soft suspension and make the car ride funny, not to mention the increased chance of hitting the rack on the ground. I have a roof rack over the hitch rack on my Honda for that reason. 

For a truck or SUV, yeah...the hitch rack is strongly preferable

If you have a canoe or a kayak, a roof rack is even more practical. A trailer only becomes sensible if you're hauling multiple boats.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> I'd rather have a roof rack on a small car than a hitch.


What, like on a Smart Car?


----------



## tehelmo (Mar 31, 2008)

I already had a roof rack for hauling snowboards, so it was easier to get the bike attachments instead of splurging on hitch + accessories.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

buddhak said:


> I'm with you. Hitch offers better fuel economy, less wind noise, no chance of clotheslining your bikes, ease of use, etc... It may even be cheaper to purchase (UHaul hitch + Allen rack < $250 in my case).


You're lucky. My hitch cost 600€, then the rack cost another 400. Getting all this crap approved is ridiculous. The factory hitch installed was 1200€, so we opted for the same thing from the OEM manufacturer without the markings of the auto's manufacturer for less.

I pick the Hitch rack. They can be hit from behind, which is the only bad point of them. They are generally shielded from flying stones and sand, do offer the better economy and CoG, if that matters, easy to take on and off, etc. The roof racks, should you have a choice, are a drag for low overhangs. Even if you remember them, you can be restricted from parking lots and garages. I was at an outdoor lot some months ago that has a height limiter and bikes WOULD NOT have cleared. When I go through parking garages with the bikes on the back, I'm glad I have the hitch. It does add length for parking, if that makes a difference.

Roof racks can be good as well, especially if they bolt in directly to the car instead of clamping, though this generally requires one to go to the dealer for the parts and pay an upcharge for their branding. Personally, I don't mind roof racks for skis, a cargo box, or other such shorter items. Bikes can and do work fine, but can have disadvantages, and in my situation, they outweigh the advantages. I love being able to pull right into my building's garage and load and unload the bikes from the basement, for one.


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

it really comes down to the car and $. 

you can get either (roof or hitch) cheap on craig's list. 

I like the hitch.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Hitch here*

I almost dropped two bikes off a roof rack last year - one flipped over and hit the rear window and broke the rear spoiler on my Subaru Outback and the other time it hit the rear wiper, broke that and then slid down the side of the car, causing major paint/body damage.

Essentially, this has happened since I went to 20mm thru axles, got heavier bikes (FR/DH) and started using the Fork Ups - they just don't hold very well and slip terribly.

Bought a T2, installed a receiver hitch on the Outback and never have looked back. I don't break my back lifting a 43 lb Demo 8 onto the roof either.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

I drive a Subaru Outback.
I've clotheslined 4 bikes on my roof rack.
It costs me about 3MPG even unloaded.
I still prefer it.
Why? 4 bikes on top, 4 folks in the car plus gear.
I can carry a tandem too.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

There are negative and positive aspects for both, but I prefer the roof. Why? I've been in auto claims for over five years and rear-end accidents are the most prevalent. Damage to my car from some asswipe who can't drive would piss me off enough...not having a bike to ride for an unspecified amount of time would piss me off even more.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

PCRover said:


> I have been looking at Bike racks and can't figure out why anyone would use a roof rack if they have a hitch on there vehicle. Why struggle with getting the bike on top of the vehicle when you can just plop it into a hitch rack and be off. I am not bashing Roof Racks, just curious if there is a compelling reason I am missing when it comes to using a Roof Rack.


I think roof racks leave the bikes more out of the way of the back of the car than hitch racks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kapusta said:


> I think roof racks leave the bikes more out of the way of the back of the car than hitch racks.


On my car, a hitch rack would make the rear hatch useless until I unloaded the bikes. On the roof, I can open the hatch whether the bikes are there or not. I do swap things out often, but haven't tried pulling the whole rack off when I'm not using it. It's not a big concern for me either way. 35mpg vs. 38mpg isn't going to kill me. It doesn't impact city fuel economy noticeably (where most of my driving is, anyway).

On the Jeep, I have to climb the bloody thing to put bikes on the roof. I did it once, never again. I'll only put bikes on a hitch rack on that vehicle and the added convenience of getting the bikes into an accessible location negates the inconvenience of rear access (at least the glass lifts on the jeep without opening the whole thing).


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I have a hitch rack (Yakima Big Horn 4) and a roof rack (Yakima LockJaw and Rocky Mounts Noose). I prefer the roof rack because it does less damage to the bike due to fewer contact points and doesn't impede access to the hatch.


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

A1an said:


> There are negative and positive aspects for both, but I prefer the roof. Why? I've been in auto claims for over five years and rear-end accidents are the most prevalent. Damage to my car from some asswipe who can't drive would piss me off enough...not having a bike to ride for an unspecified amount of time would piss me off even more.


This makes no sense to me.

Would you rather claim something thats your fault, or someone elses fault?

If someone rear ends me with my bikes on the back, no problem, new bike shopping time.
When I drive into the garage with my bikes on and they're destroyed, its gonna be difficult for me financially to replace them.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. He creates a lot of questions in this process now. Is A1an trying to say that rear bike racks are more likely to get a car rear ended? I'd like to see stats. Is he saying cars rear ended will suffer bike and rack damage 100% of the time? That's what I think, but hell, it's the other car's insurance, not mine, that will pay for me to upgrade to new DW Link bikes.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*I agree, but*

...I want to to wait to get hit until the new 2010 RFX comes out before I get whacked in the rear and they have to buy me a new bike. Can A1an give me the odds on that probability? :thumbsup:


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

For me, it was simple.
1.There was the question of who is at fault in an accident, Me (on a roof rack ) vs other driver (rear ended).

2. It is much easier for me and especially my gf, to get the bikes out of a hitch rack

3. I've seen people scratching their doors etc.

4. I can still open my rear hatch with bikes fully loaded.

5. Fuel efficiency is better without the roof rack.

People who may need to carry a tandem, or need a roof for their kayak or whatever, or need the ground clearance like in the above pic. So everyones choices can be different, but for me hitch was the easy choice. And also the new style track racks dont really touch your bike at all. You put your wheels in, and a single bar holds your bike down with no possibility of damage. I put my carbon Cervelo in with no qualms.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a hitch rack on my Yukon. Living on Long Island, I've been rear ended 3 or 4 times. Thankfully, never while carrying my bike. My next vehicle is most likely going to be a Chevy Avalanche and I'll mount a T2 up on top of the bed. That way, I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

steve47co1 said:


> ...I want to to wait to get hit until the new 2010 RFX comes out before I get whacked in the rear and they have to buy me a new bike. Can A1an give me the odds on that probability? :thumbsup:


Well, it's a lot better than the "it's your own damn fault" from hitting an overhang. I'd rather have it be someone elses fault.

If you really do get rear-ended that frequently, it kinda sucks for you anyway.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> On my car, a hitch rack would make the rear hatch useless.


That used to be true, before the advent of modern hitch racks.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

bbgobie said:


> This makes no sense to me.
> 
> Would you rather claim something thats your fault, or someone elses fault?
> 
> ...


If someone rearends you...you must understand you are going to be paid the value of the bike less depreciation. So, for example, if that FSC XC in your signature is a 2007 model you aren't going to get enough money to buy a 2009. Plus there are always other factors such as the person behind you being underinsured or having no insurance which may delay, significanly reduce, or completely eliminate any chance of getting some money for the thousands of dollars hanging off the rear of your car.

I'd rather completely eliminate this risk by transporting my bikes on top of my vehicle. If I am stupid enough to drive my car into a garage with the bikes on top then I deserve the monetary punishment.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

You're talking about underinsured or uninsured paying for the bikes. I'd be more worried about them paying for the car at that point.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

Jayem said:


> That used to be true, before the advent of modern hitch racks.


such as? Modern hitch racks are pretty similar to older hitch racks, just nicer features, they don't sit any further away from the car and any that swing to the side or tilt down(with the bikes on) will hold the bike by the frame and are crap at carrying full suspension mtbs. The tilt down tray style such as the T2 still usually need at least one bike removing to get the hatch open.


----------



## curious george (Dec 12, 2006)

longman said:


> Modern hitch racks are pretty similar to older hitch racks, just nicer features


No.



longman said:


> The tilt down tray style such as the T2 still usually need at least one bike removing to get the hatch open.


No.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

curious george said:


> No.
> 
> No.


care to elaborate?


----------



## curious george (Dec 12, 2006)

longman said:


> care to elaborate?


#1. Modern hitch racks are not pretty similar to older hitch racks. Older hitch racks clamped on the frame and/or the frame hung on crossbars. Modern hitch racks from numerous companies do not clamp the frame and only clamp onto the wheels.

#2. You do not usually (ever??) need to remove a bike from T2 to get a hatch open.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

curious george said:


> #1. Modern hitch racks are not pretty similar to older hitch racks. Older hitch racks clamped on the frame and/or the frame hung on crossbars. Modern hitch racks from numerous companies do not clamp the frame and only clamp onto the wheels.
> 
> #2. You do not usually (ever??) need to remove a bike from T2 to get a hatch open.


#1 so the Yakima Bighorn, Kingpin, Doubledown, Flipside, Swingdaddy, Fullswing, Backswing and the Thule Parkway, Raodway, Expressway, Ridgeline, revolver etc, etc are not modern?

There are basically 2 main styles of hitch rack, those that clamp/hold the frame and those that clamp/hold the wheel, both are modern and available in your local friendly rack store. That isn't the feature that determines whether the hatch can be used with bikes on...older style racks also tilted down but you need to take the bikes off most of them as you still do with the modern versions. The fact is that the distance of the mast from the car hasn't changed on newer style racks (all to do with tongue weight) so there are still many racks that will not allow the hatch to open on many cars

#2 yes you do, we are talking about a hatch, not a sedan trunk. and the handlebars interfere. Maybe YOU never need to remove a bike but there are a lot of instances where it is required, you are lucky if you don't need to

Tray style racks that hold the wheel (or frame in some instances) were designed because a lot of full suspension bikes, cruiser bikes, hybrid bikes, etc will not work with the mast style where the bike hangs down, they still don't allow you to open the HATCH


----------



## curious george (Dec 12, 2006)

longman said:


> #1 so the Yakima Bighorn, Kingpin, Doubledown, Flipside, Swingdaddy, Fullswing, Backswing and the Thule Parkway, Raodway, Expressway, Ridgeline, revolver etc, etc are not modern?
> 
> There are basically 2 main styles of hitch rack, those that clamp/hold the frame and those that clamp/hold the wheel, both are modern and available in your local friendly rack store.


*Modern*

adj.

1. Of or relating to recent times or the present: modern history.
2. Characteristic or expressive of recent times or the present; contemporary or up-to-date: a modern lifestyle; a modern way of thinking.
2.
1. Of or relating to a recently developed or advanced style, technique, or technology:

Frame clamping, frame hanging designs have been around for a very long time. Wheel clamp designs are relatively new. *Modern* even.



longman said:


> #2 yes you do, we are talking about a hatch, not a sedan trunk. and the handlebars interfere. Maybe YOU never need to remove a bike but there are a lot of instances where it is required, you are lucky if you don't need to
> 
> Tray style racks that hold the wheel (or frame in some instances) were designed because a lot of full suspension bikes, cruiser bikes, hybrid bikes, etc will not work with the mast style where the bike hangs down, they still don't allow you to open the HATCH


"The tilt down tray style such as the T2 still *usually* need at least one bike removing to get the hatch open."

*Usually*

adverb

In an expected or customary manner; for the most part: commonly, consistently, customarily, frequently, generally, habitually, naturally, normally, often, regularly, routinely, typically.

They "don't allow you to open the hatch"?

More craziness.

Jayem:

"Go for a hitch if at all possible. Easy loading, the T2 tilts down for access, solid construction, far better MPG and the ability to easily remove the rack. I use a T2 on my 2004 WRX wagon."

Your crazy claims do not reflect my experience and the experience of many other people who have posted in this forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=7547091

Try again?


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a hitch rack and love it
Pro #1. I can see my bikes when I drive.
#2. Less visible to thieves.
#3. Better MPG
#4. More options for my roof rack.
#5. Can park in my Garage.
I can access the rear of my car with no problems even with 4 bikes. I purchased my rack from Craigslist for $70. I love Craigslist. I fact everything in the picture is a CL purchase.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

curious george said:


> *Modern*
> They "don't allow you to open the hatch"?
> 
> More craziness.
> ...


I'll try again...anyone can spew sales crap about racks tilting down for access but until you put that rack on many different cars you will have no idea how many hatches cannot be opened. I do it almost everyday, all day and whether you believe me or not, you usually can't open a hatch with a bike on a T2 on(unless you are a hipster *** with cut-down bars on your fixie)

oh, if you are going to quote the defintion of the word modern, make sure you read all the definitions...this one is first on a google define: search

"Definitions of modern on the Web:

belonging to the modern era; since the Middle Ages; "modern art"; "modern furniture"; "modern history"; "totem poles are modern rather than ..."

so all bike racks are modern because I'm pretty sure all bike racks are post middle ages.

here's a definition of a word for you...

" wanker 
Someone that thinks they're 'cool' but in reality is a total knob jockey. 
A smug, satisfying real English term to call someone you intensely dislike without resorting to the word "****"! 
He persisted on calling our racks 'old' when they are really 'modern'. What a wanker. "


----------



## curious george (Dec 12, 2006)

longman said:


> I'll try again...anyone can spew sales crap about racks tilting down for access


Short stack, I'm not spewing sales crap. I'm making comments based upon my own, real-world, experience as well as the well-documented experience of other folks that are using modern racks with hatch backs. Folks who are able to open their hatches, despite your crazy claims to the contrary.

Here's another thread to that you can ponder, maybe it will help educate you:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=458061



longman said:


> but until you put that rack on many different cars you will have no idea how many hatches cannot be opened. I do it almost everyday, all day and whether you believe me or not, you usually can't open a hatch with a bike on a T2 on(unless you are a hipster *** with cut-down bars on your fixie)


Yes, I don't believe you, despite the fact that you are trapped working in retail at Rocky Mounts. I've seen lots of folks open their hatches with T2s installed, just like I do.



longman said:


> oh, if you are going to quote the defintion of the word modern, make sure you read all the definitions...this one is first on a google define: search


A suggestion: If you're going to reference a definition, make sure you spell definition properly, lest you look even more silly than you already do.



longman said:


> "Definitions of modern on the Web:
> 
> belonging to the modern era; since the Middle Ages; "modern art"; "modern furniture"; "modern history"; "totem poles are modern rather than ..."
> 
> so all bike racks are modern because I'm pretty sure all bike racks are post middle ages.


Why am I not surprised that you cannot understand the simple definition that I posted as it relates to modern vs. older bike rack designs? Boy, I was selling racks before you were a glimmer in your parent's eyes...



longman said:


> He persisted on calling our racks 'old' when they are really 'modern'. What a wanker. "


See above short stack. And good luck escaping your Rocky Mounts sentence...


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

curious george said:


> Short stack, I'm not spewing sales crap. I'm making comments based upon my own, real-world, experience as well as the well-documented experience of other folks that are using modern racks with hatch backs. Folks who are able to open their hatches, despite your crazy claims to the contrary.
> 
> Here's another thread to that you can ponder, maybe it will help educate you:
> 
> ...


I can spot mistakes too Junior. hatchback is one word. To, too and two, which one were you trying to spell, jesus, if you are going to pull out your Grammar Police badge you'd better be 100% sure you haven't made any mistakes or you'll look like a complete wanker

Jayem was spewing the Yaima/Thule sales crap.

If I look at that (yet another) thread you linked too will I see photos of hitch racks on cars with the doors closed? show me a photo of every car with a T2 and the hatch open, I dare you.

I make no secret that I work at RockyMounts, I love it, it's not a sentence but thanks for the concern, I'm touched but also rather creeped out that you would look at my profile and previous posts, I also used to work for the Royal Mail, Stiller Transport, Redridge Holdings, Millbrook Resort, Venners, ICI, ETOL, anything else you want to know?

Do you understand the definition I posted of the word modern? It's quoted from the internet so it must be correct, just like all the links you posted and all the quotes. What about all the shite about UFOs and the world being flat and scientology, that's all available on the web so it must be true.

What's with the short stack? did you mom tell you to type that?

anyway, the evenings entertainment was great, thanks, I would like to stay and continue this battle of wits but it's appears you are unarmed.


----------



## curious george (Dec 12, 2006)

longman said:


> To, too and two, which one were you trying to spell, jesus,


George, not jesus. I used the appropriate word short stack, "to."



longman said:


> Jayem was spewing the *Yaima***/Thule sales crap.


Nah, it's called reality short stack.



longman said:


> If I look at that (yet another) thread you linked *too*** will I see photos of hitch racks on cars with the doors closed? show me a photo of every car with a T2 and the hatch open, I dare you.


You already looked at the thread, why ask that question? Your claims about not being able to open a hatch remain crazy.



longman said:


> I make no secret that I work at RockyMounts, I love it, it's not a sentence but thanks for the concern,


Actually, you are secretive about doing time at Rocky Mounts.

"Forum rules for users, dealers, manufacturers HERE>> "

"Manufacturer/Retailer Posting Guidelines:

* All Manufacturers / Vendors / Shop Owners / Sponsored Riders should declare their status as a Retailer / Manufacturer in their signature

etc., etc."

Pimping Rocky Mount (as you have done in a recent thread) without a disclaimer is shifty, at best.



longman said:


> I'm touched but also rather creeped out that you would look at my profile and previous posts,


Don't worry, it's pretty common for folks to check a profile when they encounter posts like yours. It goes like this:

-wow, is he crazy or just slow?
--maybe his profile will shed some light on his affliction.
--- (after reading profile) wow, he is a nutter.



longman said:


> Do you understand the definition I posted of the word modern?


I understand that you were trying to dodge the simple fact that wheel clamping hitch racks are modern compared to frame clamp hitch racks. It was a very weak effort, but I understand your futile effort.



longman said:


> What's with the short stack? did you mom tell you to type that?


Nah, it's just a gentle way of commenting upon your intellect.



longman said:


> anyway, the *evenings*** entertainment was great, thanks, I would like to stay and continue this battle of wits but it's appears you are unarmed.


Says the guy trapped working retail selling car racks, struggling with simple grammar, making grandiose, unsupportable claims, etc...

***if you are going to pull out your Grammar Police badge you'd better be 100% sure you haven't made any mistakes or you'll look like a complete wanker*


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

*Front mounted bike rack:*
A few years ago I decided to start carrying my mountain bike on the front of my Jeep. There's a lot of reasons why I wanted to move it up front...

• Drop the tire mounted bike rack for less weight on the tailgate of the Jeep.
• I didn't like the Jeep options for rear hitch racks.
• But most of all, it was the bumper riders who convinced me that carrying the bike in the rear, wasn't for me.

I spent a few weeks researching various hitch racks trying to find one that fit the bill, but had no luck. So I finally decided to make my own *front mounted hitch bike rack*.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

No one convinced you before you did this that your bike (such things as stanchions and damper shafts, among other parts) are suseptible to rock strikes and general sandblasting while on the front?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's what European Union legal hitch racks look like:










I don't have the shots of it folded handy right now, but the trunk can be opened with the bikes in place (though that is a significantly different case than hatches), and the rack can be folded down with the bikes on it quite easily for such access, which we needed when taking a family trip in an MB Vito van (somewhat similar to a VW Eurovan).

Of times, we hear reports on the radio of *BIKE RACKS AND BIKES* on the Autobahn. It's quite often the roof racks that have come off, especially since the max speed we can do with them under approval is within the range of speeding reasonably in the US.

In our case, the bikes are shielded, we can do 90mph with them on, an have convenience.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

Jc,
I was wondering why it cost you 1200€ to have a hitch and bike rack. Welded hitch plus wiring? Whats the tounge/tow weight?

The US class I bolt-on hitch that I have on my sedan looks frail in comparison.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

gte819s said:


> Jc,
> I was wondering why it cost you 1200€ to have a hitch and bike rack. Welded hitch plus wiring? Whats the tounge/tow weight?
> 
> The US class I bolt-on hitch that I have on my sedan looks frail in comparison.


You didn't read correctly. The dealer quoted over 1200€ just for the hitch, wiring harness, and installation. There was an additional mandatory charge from the dealer for a new fan, as they will not install a hitch without an extra fan. I can source such a fan for under 100€ and install it myself. We will almost certainly never tow, so it makes no difference, nor did it to the MB dealer. They are barred from installing hitches without these fans.

We went to the family mechanic, who's an independent Mercedes specialist and does the work on all the cars belonging to my gf's family. He sourced the same identical hitch only labeled by the actual manufacturer, instead of Mercedes, with the harness for half the price. It is bolted in to the factory locations, as the chassis has hitch provisions preexisting, as do most European cars of any size.

I don't know the tow rating, as it will never be used for such a purpose, at the most, a small box trailer that are available for rent at the Home Depot type stores, which are designed to be towed by even metro cars. The rating is coded, with some other stuff, but it's at least 3000 pounds. We have other vehicles in the family for heavy towing or our camping trailers.

Hitches in general are expensive in Germany. I was expecting to get away with 2-300, like in the US, but was shocked when it came out to 1500 with our first estimate (with fan). If we wanted a removable hitchball, it would have cost us almost 200€ more and the law requirement is to remove it when not in use, or if in a rear end accident, we would be responsible for damage to the car behind us. A fixed hitchball does not require us to remove it, although it has large bolts that can allow this to be the case, if we so desire.

And yes, you are correct; hitches from the US, of that receiver type do look wimpy by comparison. We don't have receiver hitches here. They only allow the ball types, to which the rack clamps to. I was skeptical, but it works very well, with little rocking compared to the receiver types.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

curious george said:


> No.
> 
> No.


For my car, yes very much so unless I had a hitch extender, but then I'd be having other problems because I drive a small car.

It's really not much of a concern. It's easy to put bikes on the roof when need be. If I don't want them up there, I can fit two inside the car.

FWIW, I did get rear-ended once (back when I had a pickup truck) while carrying a bike. Hit & run. Driver had no insurance (my ins company tracked the bastard down). The bike was in the bed of the truck on a fork block. Thankfully it was a low speed hit, so the bike did not suffer damage. Had $3k damage to the truck, though (damn fiberglass body panels...will never own a flareside again). If the one doing the hitting had been driving faster (more than 10-15mph), the bike most certainly would have even been damaged in the truck.

I have been rear-ended one other time in the past 5 years, also. Not a really high frequency, but high enough.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

longman said:


> There are basically 2 main styles of hitch rack,


Yes, the old ones, and the new ones.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

So I guess no one here has seen the new rear hitch swing out add-on for the T2 from MWERacks.com. I am eagerly awaiting it's debut. 
Here is a little glimpse of it in Decline!
http://www.declinemagazine.com/Nucleus/index.php?itemid=2160

I went to a T2 and it is awesome. I hope I never get rear ended but I know i would hit my bikes eventually with a roof rack.

I hated my Thule hitching post pro. I spent more time securing the bikes and keeping them from scratching each other. The T2 is a dream so far. If I had to go roof it would be the THule Swingarm type!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Works fine on my car*



NateHawk said:


> I'd rather have a roof rack on a small car than a hitch. The weight on a hitch rack is likely to compress the soft suspension and make the car ride funny, not to mention the increased chance of hitting the rack on the ground. I have a roof rack over the hitch rack on my Honda for that reason.
> 
> For a truck or SUV, yeah...the hitch rack is strongly preferable
> 
> If you have a canoe or a kayak, a roof rack is even more practical. A trailer only becomes sensible if you're hauling multiple boats.


I have a 96 GTi with a 115hp small engine. No compression in the rear... not noticeable anyway. I rail turns just as hard with two 27-30 pound bikes on back than I do without the hitch. I don't notice any performance hit at all. I sometimes rub it pulling out of steep driveways, but you just learn to pull out at an angle... no biggie.

Also, I can get in my hatch with the rack in place without tipping it down (which it does anyway) with the inside bike removed. THen again, I have a cheapo Performance Bike X-Port. Still happy with it. The bike removal thing is no biggie, since I keep my gear in the back seat in a duffel bag.

As far as handling goes, my car probably has 900 pounds on the rear axle (with a total weight of 2800 pounds on a FWD car), I can't imagine making it 100 more is going to make a significant difference, especially since a FWD car everything happens up front anyway.

I ran a roof rack for years. All it did was mess up my paint, cost me 20% more in gas and made me feel like I was deaf from the wind noise. Now, I only pull it out for carrying 2x4s, pipe, Ikea furniture, and the occasional third and fourth bike.

An yeah, the tongue weight is 200 pounds when pulling a 2000 pound trailer, not supports 200 pounds max. How much do your bikes and rack weigh? Yeah, leverage, and all, but in my case, 2x30 pound bikes + 1 30 pound rack... I'm well under the limit even considering the leverage factor. That is the rating, but real world it has no problems supporting way more weight. I've stood on mine with bikes and rack installed, and I weigh 200 pounds, and it was solid.

Hitch racks are the only way to fly, IMO


From Diego on a bike


----------



## PCRover (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice lively discussion going on here...To each his own but I just picked up a platform style Hitch rack and love it. No hassle In or out in seconds....


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Well, it's a lot better than the "it's your own damn fault" from hitting an overhang. I'd rather have it be someone elses fault.


Is that really what your insurance said to you when this has happened? My brother recently drove my car into a parking garage with his bike on the roof, ripping the roof-rack off and breaking the back window. We reported it to our insurance, and they paid for a new rack and new rear window.
And as far as gas milage, just get a Jetta TDI and you won't have to worry about it :thumbsup:


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a roof rack on my wife's car and a roof rack on my truck, and a hitch rack for my truck. I love them all, but at different times. If the bed is full, or I'm riding the Enduro with a thru axle, the hitch is the only way to go. If I'm out traveling for work and need to get in and out of the bed the roof rack is ideal. The only thing I haven't figured out is putting the Enduro on my wife's car. Probably just buy a King Cobra eventually. Luckily my wife worked at a bike store for awhile and we picked up about 2 grand worth of Yakima goods on her employee discount. Score!


----------

